

Travel tips to make long trips more enjoyable - RiderOfGiraffes
http://chadfowler.com/2010/09/10/23-travel-tips-to-make-long-trips-more-enjoyable

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Even though the color scheme makes me want to tear my own eyes out, the tips
are worth reading.

I'm seriously tempted simply to duplicate them here for readability ...

